# Aromamizer RDTA by Steam Cave



## DoubleD (20/10/15)

Steam Cave are back, this time around, they've cooked up a tank that I'm actually interested in 
This right here is the future of tanks  Probably still leaks like sombitch 














Rip trippers Review:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/10/15)

Been on here for a while already.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aromamizer-rdta.t13039/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/10/15)

Dubz said:


> Been on here for a while already.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aromamizer-rdta.t13039/




thanks bud, i noticed now its in the 'who has stock' section. probably why I missed it. my bad, mods feel free to delete this


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> thanks bud, i noticed now its in the 'who has stock' section. probably why I missed it. my bad, mods feel free to delete this


I think this one can stay here, it's a new product... Let's watch it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

I think the best way to fill this RBA is to use a syringe and an 18 gauge needle, Makes you look like a drugy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

